# Whisper Filters Wondering If I This Is Ok To Do



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi, I am using two Whisper filters at the moment, Could I take out either the bio part or the the filter pad it self, when the filter is turned up all the way the water will flow over filter and makes a lot of noise as the water fits the tank water.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

IMHO, I have never been a fan of hanging filters. Why not change to a canister filter.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

sadboy said:


> IMHO, I have never been a fan of hanging filters. *Why not change to a canister filter.
> *


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Divorced father of two, extra funds are not there for a canister at the moment, just brought a new house and redid the whole thing.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

im not really clear on the issue your having but if it is making too much noise you can lift the intake tube up a little to limit the flow which will quiet it down a lot. i do this from time to time for various reasons. hopefully that helps.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah I don't understand either.

Keep the bio and filter pad in, and if the water noise is too much, add in more water.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Can you read over the orignal post as some parts don't make sense.

Hi, I am using two Whisper filters at the moment, Could I take out either the bio part or the the filter pad it self, when the filter is turned up all the way the water will flow *over filter *Do you mean over the filter pad?and makes a lot of noise as the water *fits*fills? the *tank water*the tank?.

From what I have gottem is on high the water flows over the filter media back to the tank (or overflows the whole filter). If this is right your media may be clogged and in need of replacing so I ask how old is the filter pad?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Do you have a clog or is the noise a issue for you?


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry guys for not being clear After a couple of days of having a new filter, the water cant get though the pad fast enough so it starts coming out around the intake tube and it then sounds like a water fall and I have water level all the way up.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Then check for a clog, something must be wrong that is causing this to happen. Are you using the right pad for you filter?


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Yes right pads and they dont appear dirty, I know there not a top quaity filter, I have two the new and the older version of same size filter, t\its the new one thats giveing me a problem.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If water is flowing out around the intake tube or over the top of the 2 pads, odds are they need to be washed out...

Next time you do a water change, shake the pads around in tank water (not tap water!!!) and see if you can clean them out. If they dont clear out, you will need to replace them one at a time, or slide the new one in behind the old one for a few days to help seed it with bacteria.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I run my whisper with a sponge for mech and a bag of ceramic rings for bio. Works pretty well.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Sanjo, what kind of spong are u useing? and what type of bag?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

My old whispers that i ran did the same thing ur talking about after only one week of having them. Honestly those filters are complete piles of garbage. When ur funds do get higher, I highly suggest upgrading to an EMP400 or A/C110 if you can. A better choice would be a cannister filter like others say.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I've had cheap filters do this too but it is usually after the pads get abit clogged. If yours are not clogged I would just try adding a strip of sponge near the intake where the water is going to hopefully silence the sound and if the filter pad is clean and the filter will do this regardless you may as well at least silence it.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Thats a good idea because it can get loud and annoying at times, right now I just flipped them once a week. I do want to get better filters A Cannister may not work for my setup since tank is built into teh wall and ill have no place to put them where they wont stand out.


----------

